
Austin's ride hailing app, Fasten, shuts down - whalesalad
https://blog.fasten.com/us/goodbye-from-fasten-thank-you/
======
djsumdog
I hadn't even heard about them. There's not much more explanation on what
happened, probably because they've been purchased by another ride sharing
company that wants to keep the details intact/secret.

I really want to know what the true costs are. Uber has been operating at a
loss and I wonder if Lyft has as well to compete. I'll be glad when Uber
eventually fails and a new generation of ride sharing apps comes in to fill
the void, hopefully with higher rates and wages for their drivers.

